# Amh results - low fertility... What next?



## BlueBirds (Jan 27, 2015)

I've just received my Amh results back this morning after waiting since January!!

9.4 ... Which is in the low fertility category! 

I'm 23. 

Me and my partner were hoping to have ivf - egg sharing! 
Using my partners eggs and then me carrying. 

What happens now? Where do we go from here?


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Try the lister Clinic in london (chelsea) if its possible.. they normally accept people with a lower AMH level.

Good luck xx


----------



## BlueBirds (Jan 27, 2015)

We are already at london women's clinic, having our second consultation on Tuesday! They just replied to me saying my results are reasonable and will still be able to go ahead!

Just don't understand why I would have low fertility at my age!


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

I had an AMH of 5.6 when I started treatment at LWC two years ago. They still recommended Iui and we did two natural and one medicated which all ended negative. We did an IVF cycle in February and are now nearly 14 weeks pregnant. I grew four eggs, three fertilised and two were put back on day three with one now a growing baby.

What is your partners AMH?

i guess if you want to be a biological mother to children it might be best to try and use your eggs first before moving onto your partners eggs. However if you're happy to use partners eggs from the start then I expect that's fine. 

Good luck with your treatment.


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Please don’t read too much into AMH levels. 
I had mine done in February 2013. It was also classed as low at 11.5. five  months later it had gone up to 12.9
1 year later I had my antral follicles counted on a scan. The nurse asked if my AMH had been high when tested, as I, in fact had a very good number of follicles visualised on the scan. 

AMH is a fairly new test and to be honest it annoys me that some clinics go in for it, as its becoming more and more apparent that it really doesn’t correlate with egg quality or even quantity.  Very high AMH indicates PCOS, and therefore decreased fertility. 
The top clinics such as ARGC don’t use AMH at all. Ask them to do an antral follicle scan , that may put your mind at rest. 
Your right, at 23 your fertility should be absolutely fine.


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

I’d just like to say as well, that the originally brackets they devised  for AMH , which said you needed over 15 to have ‘satisfactory fertility’ and some ridiculous number like 30 to be considered ‘optimum fertility’ are now under review, as it has come about that actually most women do not have these high numbers at all
all the best and goo luck with your treatement
xxKxx


----------



## BlueBirds (Jan 27, 2015)

Mrsww - my partners Amh results haven't come back yet. We have always wanted to use her eggs from the start - it's our first option! But thank you for making me feel positive now. I was gutted this morning when I saw the results and instantly thought the worst. 

K jade - thank you to you too. When we had our first consultation I had a very good number of follicles too so it didn't make sense when those results came back. 

Feeing a lot better now thanks to you all! Im very confident that I'm going to be relying on everyone on here a lot for the next few months to put my mind at ease x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Bluebird*, I was gutted when we originally got my result back and it was 4.something, less than a year later it was 3.3. I thought it would never work and then less than 3 months later we found out I was pregnant with twins.
A lot of places ignore amh testing and totally disagree with studies written on it. I know our consultant wasn't convinced by it.

Good luck to you both and best of luck with your treatment. X


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

I've gotten pregnant on two out of the 3 IVF cycles where we went to egg collection, and my AMH was 1.8 a year ago. Sadly, the first pregnancy miscarried in January, but the current one seems to be going strong. 

I wouldn't worry at all about an AMH of 9.6, especially given how young your eggs are. And it looks like you want to use your partner's eggs anyway, in which case your own AMH is irrelevant. Using your partner's eggs is just like any other donor egg cycle, and you can carry a pregnancy from donor eggs even after menopause. Honestly, if the plan from the beginning was to use your partner's eggs, I don't know why they even bothered testing your AMH at all!


----------



## Poppy41London (Apr 8, 2015)

That sounds pretty good to me. I was told anything around 10 + is fairly good. Mine is just over 8 and I was told that is a little bit low but still ok so I would feel pretty hopeful with yours. I know your age is a factor as they probably expected it to be higher at a young age but unless you have been told you will have difficulty I would be hopeful and positive at this point.


----------



## BlueBirds (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you all!
It's so nice to hear everyone's success stories. Makes me so positive for the future! 

Yes I panicked at first to see the words low fertility and that's what got me all worked up. 
The plan is to use my partners eggs - but we don't know 100% if we can yet. As haven't had all of her results back. 

Fingers are crossed & thank you again


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

I agree with all the other posters. I got really hung up on my AMH results when I first got them back as I naively thought everything would be fine. It came back at 3.02 and I'm only 29 but my IVF cycle produced 16 eggs which I shared, out of my 8 7 fertilised, 3 got to blast, I had two transferred and I'm now pregnant with a singleton. So it definitely can work.xx


----------

